# UGH. Another questionnaire. This shouldn't be this hard.



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

The internet wants to type me as an INFP, ESTP, INFJ, ISFP, etc and I got no damn clue what I actually am so here goes. Starters: I don't think I have Ne/Si...actually I'm pretty sure of it. Se/Ni, not necessarily in that order seems to fit. Fi/Fe and Ti/Te is another story.*

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*Well my mental health is questionable and psychiatrists don't know what's up with me. I'm prescribed abilify for my moods, trazodone as needed for sleep, and lexapro and vistaril for my anxiety. I'm a 20 year old female and my head is a little fuzzy from pills right now but I'm alright regardless.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
https://flic.kr/p/vxEx7y
*First thought: symmetry. It produces a calming effect at first but if I was actually there in person looking at it for too long I might start feeling a little unsettled _because_ of the symmetry, as much as I may like it initially. I go crazy when I'm surrounded by perfect edges or lines too long. I'd rather see bends and curves and jagged edges to break up the monotony and add something a little more interesting. I notice the shadows the flowers create the farther back they go, and how the lines fade to black and/or dark purple. Not sure what kind of flowers they are but it's pleasing to look at for now. *


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*On the ride there before we break down I'll probably be thinking about the show I'm about to go to. Who's gonna be playing, who's there, what they're going to play, what's going to happen, etc. I'll probably even be thinking of what else there is to do in this town I'm going to. We break down - I'll be pretty fucking livid on the inside because I'd like to absorb and experience every bit of this gig I'm eventually going to and I don't want to miss a bit of it, and sometimes it'll show through on the outside, regardless of whether I speak about my thoughts on the incident. You can tell when I'm distraught or upset about something. You can see it in my body language and how I talk and what I do. But I absolutely HATE talking about my feelings therefore you won't hear about it. There are times when I act cool, calm, and collected externally but the internal is another story. (Side note: don't know if Fi or Fe so pls help lol.)*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*I'll want to go to the afterparty as well because I actually enjoy parties but I'm almost always shittily quiet because of my social anxiety. I enjoy it but it's painful to deal with sometimes. I'd go and deal with it or take my medicine to prep myself or something. *

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*Depends on the kind of friend they are and whether I'm comfortable enough with them to say anything. If I don't know a person well enough, even "friends" I'll probably just stay quiet. If I decide it's worth speaking up about I'll have no qualms about doing so. If I think it needs to be said - I'll say it.
Inwardly I'll think they're full of shit. Outwardly depends on the situation so I need a specific scenario to decide what I'd actually do. After the fact and conversation I might think about the situation a little more and come to the conclusion that we're all different and arrive at things differently therefore I shouldn't give a fuck about it and just let it roll off my back. Different perspectives and ways of thinking, etc.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*Too unspecific. Generally I'll try to adapt that new experience into my framework so I can 'better' myself. As in my life goal is to gather everything, thus a clash with a belief isn't going to break me. Learn everything, know everything, experience everything. It's a weird concept to me that some people cling to their beliefs because me personally...I'd like to incorporate it into how I think and experience the world. I almost WANT clashes with my beliefs because I somehow like that mental challenge.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*Freedom? I'd look back at my last post, when I say I want everything. I need freedom and independence to do that. *

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*I don't know. A lot of people refer to me as an old soul but idk what that entails exactly. I would change my sensitivity. I'm extremely sensitive emotionally. It causes problems in my life.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I usually trust my gut feelings. I would like some proof to back it up but I don't really have a problem with it. When I'm being tested I'll have hunches of what the correct answer is and usually I'll be thinking of the ways they design the tests and from there I can eliminate choices by the techniques they use, rather than actually thinking about the question and answering it plainly. I used to do that all the time in school and I usually came out right.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*a) Listening to music, going to gigs, hanging out with friends, parties, etc.
b) Parties for anxiety reasons. Reading can drain me as much as I like it sometimes because I find it hard to concentrate and not be bored staring at tiny letters on a page for long periods of time.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*See question 4.
I may try to keep the peace and just shut up if something bothers me but if I think it needs to be said I'll have no issues putting my words out there. I might repress my opinions and thoughts or I may not.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@la perduta gente hmmm, I'll admit this is a tough one. I agree that your are Ni/Se and you strike me as a thinker and introvert. Because of that, I'd say either INTJ or ISTP. 



> -On the ride there before we break down I'll probably be thinking about the show I'm about to go to. Who's gonna be playing, who's there, what they're going to play, what's going to happen, etc. I'll probably even be thinking of what else there is to do in this town I'm going to. We break down - I'll be pretty fucking livid on the inside because I'd like to absorb and experience every bit of this gig I'm eventually going to and I don't want to miss a bit of it, and sometimes it'll show through on the outside, regardless of whether I speak about my thoughts on the incident.
> -I'll want to go to the afterparty as well because I actually enjoy parties but I'm almost always shittily quiet because of my social anxiety. I enjoy it but it's painful to deal with sometimes. I'd go and deal with it or take my medicine to prep myself or something.
> -Depends on the kind of friend they are and whether I'm comfortable enough with them to say anything. If I don't know a person well enough, even "friends" I'll probably just stay quiet. If I decide it's worth speaking up about I'll have no qualms about doing so. If I think it needs to be said - I'll say it.
> Inwardly I'll think they're full of shit.
> ...


My best guess is ISTP, and a very intelligent one. Unfortunately, there's a bias that Sensors are not as intelligent. Quantitatively, that might be true, but it's not rare to find intelligent sensors as well as average/dumb intuitives. What often throws people off is intelligence usually allows a person to develop intuition, which your Ni certainly is. I'd also say Ni is the cognitive source of your anxiety and you try to combat it with Se. Ti seems to be your dominant function as you like to analyze situations and you value your own subjective thoughts.

That being said, you might be INTJ, as well, but I got the ISTP impression, first.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @_la perduta gente_ hmmm, I'll admit this is a tough one. I agree that your are Ni/Se and you strike me as a thinker and introvert. Because of that, I'd say either INTJ or ISTP.
> 
> 
> My best guess is ISTP, and a very intelligent one. Unfortunately, there's a bias that Sensors are not as intelligent. Quantitatively, that might be true, but it's not rare to find intelligent sensors as well as average/dumb intuitives. What often throws people off is intelligence usually allows a person to develop intuition, which your Ni certainly is. I'd also say Ni is the cognitive source of your anxiety and you try to combat it with Se. Ti seems to be your dominant function as you like to analyze situations and you value your own subjective thoughts.
> ...


Thank you for the reply. You've definitely got a point. I've thought ISTP before but kept questioning it....I think all that questioning and back and forth with what my type is may have just been Ti-Ni going awol? I don't know. I can usually see things from multiple angles so that's another thing. I can analyze something to death if I wanted to. Personality theory is another one of those things lol.

I've typed as INTJ before for a few months but something about that was off. I can see inferior Fe before I see inferior Se. I always thought I had a pretty good handle on Se and have a hard time thinking that it would be that low on my list.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

la perduta gente said:


> Thank you for the reply. You've definitely got a point. I've thought ISTP before but kept questioning it....I think all that questioning and back and forth with what my type is may have just been Ti-Ni going awol? I don't know. I can usually see things from multiple angles so that's another thing. I can analyze something to death if I wanted to. Personality theory is another one of those things lol.
> 
> I've typed as INTJ before for a few months but something about that was off. I can see inferior Fe before I see inferior Se. I always thought I had a pretty good handle on Se and have a hard time thinking that it would be that low on my list.


Sometimes it does. Knowing your type definitely helps for maturity, in my experience. I used to be confused why T/F seemed to be so close. Upon learning my type, I've realized that a lot of my Fe habits were because of a low self esteem, and I needed to cognitively build my Ti to where I valued myself. Your anxiety might happen because of the Se/Ni conflict. Se says "let's do something" and Ni says "We are unsure of what will happen". Not allowing Se to take precedence can lead to internal conflict. Ni should always play a support role in your decision making. Also, this is just cognitively, I have no idea what to say neurologically or about your environment. My only suggestion is to allow Ti to say "F*** it" and Se just to react. You'll actually feel better when you're not analyzing so much. My ISTP roommate broke out of his shell by doing this and this is the happiest he's been.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Also, this is just cognitively, I have no idea what to say neurologically or about your environment. My only suggestion is to allow Ti to say "F*** it" and Se just to react. You'll actually feel better when you're not analyzing so much. My ISTP roommate broke out of his shell by doing this and this is the happiest he's been.


Yeah the neurological look on it is blurry and the enviornmental factors played into this make it harder to know what's me and what's not sometimes. I relate to that last bit ^ a lot, looking back those have been my happier times.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @_la perduta gente_ hmmm, I'll admit this is a tough one. I agree that your are Ni/Se and you strike me as a thinker and introvert. Because of that, I'd say either INTJ or ISTP.


Question. What about me strikes you as INTJ? If you don't mind me asking. I've typed as one before but if I do use Te I don't quite understand how I use it. 
I don't know lol. I've gone over so many descriptions in the past few years I've been on this site and sometimes I find myself relating more to the synthesizing of Ni-Te moreso than other functions. A few months later I'll think I relate more to Ti-Se, or something else. The judging functions have me confused, especially the introverted ones.

The fact that the two types share the same interaction style (chart the course) doesn't help me much.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

la perduta gente said:


> Question. What about me strikes you as INTJ? If you don't mind me asking. I've typed as one before but if I do use Te I don't quite understand how I use it.
> I don't know lol. I've gone over so many descriptions in the past few years I've been on this site and sometimes I find myself relating more to the synthesizing of Ni-Te moreso than other functions. A few months later I'll think I relate more to Ti-Se, or something else. The judging functions have me confused, especially the introverted ones.
> 
> The fact that the two types share the same interaction style (chart the course) doesn't help me much.


I don't think you are INTJ, now. Initially, I considered it as your thinking preference was hazy and it was hard to decipher if you were J or P. At this point, your responses give off a Ti analytic vibe where you subjectively want to keep your options open. Like I said, you're not a common ISTP is that you seem highly intellectual. Quantitatively, ISTPs tend to have more practical hobbies and don't tend to get lost in the intuitive world of typology. This doesn't know their aptitude, but rather I just don't find them to be as interested. Your developed Ni is strong enough to spark curiousity, but I don't see it overpowering your thinking function. And I would agree that inferior Fe makes more sense than Se, as you seem to have decent use of the latter.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm also thinking ISTP.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I don't think you are INTJ, now. Initially, I considered it as your thinking preference was hazy and it was hard to decipher if you were J or P. At this point, your responses give off a Ti analytic vibe where you subjectively want to keep your options open. Like I said, you're not a common ISTP is that you seem highly intellectual. Quantitatively, ISTPs tend to have more practical hobbies and don't tend to get lost in the intuitive world of typology. This doesn't know their aptitude, but rather I just don't find them to be as interested. Your developed Ni is strong enough to spark curiousity, but I don't see it overpowering your thinking function. And I would agree that inferior Fe makes more sense than Se, as you seem to have decent use of the latter.


I think my Ni is stronger than normal because I've had many reasons to be stressed in my life, and at certain points I've been stressed a lot longer than was healthy. I notice I always tend toward Ni activities and thoughts when I'm stressed out rather then when I'm not though. That's the thing that made me think I had tertiary Ni. ISxP was an option for a long time and a lot of people said I ~seemed~ ISFP but I feel more like the antithesis of Fi. Never really related to the function, though behaviorally people think otherwise because of how sensitive and emotional I can be, but I'm pretty sure now that that's just inferior Fe butting in. I've been thought to have a mood disorder though and with all my periods of depression and anxiety disorder obviously it's going to cause some confusion.

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

la perduta gente said:


> I think my Ni is stronger than normal because I've had many reasons to be stressed in my life, and at certain points I've been stressed a lot longer than was healthy. I notice I always tend toward Ni activities and thoughts when I'm stressed out rather then when I'm not though. That's the thing that made me think I had tertiary Ni. ISxP was an option for a long time and a lot of people said I ~seemed~ ISFP but I feel more like the antithesis of Fi. Never really related to the function, though behaviorally people think otherwise because of how sensitive and emotional I can be, but I'm pretty sure now that that's just inferior Fe butting in. I've been thought to have a mood disorder though and with all my periods of depression and anxiety disorder obviously it's going to cause some confusion.
> 
> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


Personally, I like the Socionics model for functions. Here's yours: Socionics Types: LSI-ISTj

-Introverts have the opposite letter in socionics; Ti is your first function and is a judgment function.

I like socionics for its approach to the "shadow" functions. IxTPs are often more internally emotional than ExTPs because their 3rd function is naturally Fi (Mine is 4th). Maturity is what causes people to develop their "aspiration" functions. So you might have some natural feelings stirring around, but dominant Ti trumps Fi in your decision making and worldview. For instance, a decision to make might cause you to think about your personal ethics, but the driving force should be your logical analysis. Over time, your 3rd and 4th functions are meant to be replaced by our 5th and 6th in terms of importance.


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*

*Does it bother you when people are late?*

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*

*How shy would you say you are?*

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*

*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*

*Are you almost always on time?*

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*

*Are you careful with your money?*

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*

*How much do you procrastinate?*

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*

*How often are you open with your feelings?*

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*

*Do you like wild parties?*

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*

*How messy are you?*

*How often do you use Facebook?*


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

This is tricky, but I am going with ESTP. I think you are clearly extroverted, but the reason people are mistyping you as introverted is your social anxiety is acting like a filter on your extroversion. The anxiety is restricting your natural extrovert impulses.

I think you are right on the border of ESFP and ESTP, but I just barely hear the Ti as the dominant function, and there is lots of thinking process dominant over feeling in your answers.

So Se dominant and Ti secondary. But, do you have your cognitive functions test, and can you share that?

Another thing: those are serious drugs they are giving you that will create as many side effects as they treat symptoms. For sleep at night you might want to substitute natural remedies like:

* 300 to 600 mcg (NOT 3 mg which is a common over the counter dose) of melatonin. This will deepen sleep cycle and resets a lot of other processes in body. It's a natural hormone that everyone secretes at night.

* One to three scoops of GABA powder, to induce deeper sleep. This is a natural amino acid that has a depressant action on neurons. It may or may not get into the brain in powder form, but for me it definitely induces a deep sleep. Start with low dose because it creates a tingling sensation right after taking it and that can be quite shocking to a person who doesn't have experience with it, and it might make you panic.

During the day, you might want to experiment with liposomal GABA spray. This is a form of GABA embedded into a fat, so it passes into brain and hopefully lowers activity when you get too hyper or have too much anxiety.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

sereneone said:


> This is tricky, but I am going with ESTP. I think you are clearly extroverted, but the reason people are mistyping you as introverted is your social anxiety is acting like a filter on your extroversion. The anxiety is restricting your natural extrovert impulses.
> 
> I think you are right on the border of ESFP and ESTP, but I just barely hear the Ti as the dominant function, and there is lots of thinking process dominant over feeling in your answers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. After this thread I kinda questioned my type a shit load more times just to clearly understand how I process information and how I think and how that works with the anxiety and bipolar 1 disorder that I have. I consider xSFP from time to time...trying on Fi, but the more I study Fi the more I realize that's probably the 4 in my tritype showing, which I am fairly certain my tritype is correct, because I consider myself more of the antithesis of Fi. It doesn't make sense to me, it may appear that I have Fi at times because of how strongly my inferior Fe can come out when I haven't been taking my meds but I don't gel well with Fi users. I've learned that after lurking their forums. I've always related way more to Ti/Fe users. The feeler vs. thinker dichotomy stunted me for a long time but when it comes down to it...Ti and not Fi. I could never feel as strongly about ANYTHING and have such strict opinions as I have seen Fi users have. It can be very black and white thinking, and I'm grey as hell in how I think....long before my disorder ever came into the picture. Always have been, regardless of the mood shifts I tend to have which make it appear that way. Can I appear very feeler like in stereotypical terms? Of course. 

I just avoid cognitive function tests now, simply because I can tell where the answers are headed...and being so uncertain of my type for 3 years has led me to knowing those tests like the back of my hand and swaying them in the direction of whatever I think my type is at the time. It's just better for me to figure out my functions manually, by myself, than with a test.

Thank you for the tips as well. Might consider some of those. They changed the dosage of my meds and my anxiety meds since I made this thread...from 10mg abilify to 15mg abilify, 10 to 20mg lexapro (which I will be stopping asap as it makes me feel like shit and doesn't do a damn thing for my anxiety), and .5mg klonopin...which is pretty big of them to put me on a benzodiazepine but it actually does work. I go to the doctor again in a few weeks to sort out my meds so hopefully I get that straightened out accordingly.

As for the dominant Se over Ti...considering it but questioning it at the same time. There are times where I refuse to believe my Fe is inferior and times where tertiary seems like a better fit. All the crap I go through daily with my anxiety disorder and mood disorder make it harder to tell. Working on it. 
I can see different times in my life as me being Se dom versus Ti dom, and other times where it seems like Ti precedes Se. It depends on several mental health factors and whatever I was going through at the time. I don't knowwwwwwwwwww ahhhhh.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I'm gonna disregard this whole thread and go with "fucked up INFJ".
Seems like the best fit.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

la perduta gente said:


> I think I'm gonna disregard this whole thread and go with "fucked up INFJ".
> Seems like the best fit.


You do seem like an INFJ with some serious sensory overload issues.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Although you are fairly drugged up by your own admission, which seems unfortunate, your style and the things you say about yourself lead me towards an ISTP MBTI and more 4 than 7, although I think a lot of women answer and speak more 4 than they really are because it is socio-psychologically expected and reinforced. 

The 7 comes out in the scattered nature, prone to variety and uncomfortable with monotony, slightly mistrustful and disrespectful of authority, and strongly given to deflect fear through humor and sarcasm.

Your analysis and candor mark you as decidedly T. That is not in doubt given your writing style. I find J dependent on structures and schedules and P dependent on fun. You seem to have some balance there so hard to say which is more prominent. I still lean with the P. Actually your flow makes me consider N strongly despite your capacity with S. Again, this is more borderline. Are you more (perhaps dangerously) N off drugs? Sorry if that is too personal. 

Your future casting rather than present moment solidity leans you heavily into N. My guess would be more INTP than ISTP.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

so um


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

It's common for "calm" ISTP to seem very ISFP.

If not ISTP, I'd guess INFJ 4?


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

This is a questionnaire I did a while back before I did this one:

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Currently, not really. I was diagnosed bipolar I with mixed and psychotic features. Depression, anxiety, blah blah blah. I'm a 21 year old female and I'm tired but I'm here. This might be all over the place because it's about 3am.*

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*I prefer the first one. I'm most drawn to the reflection of the lights in the sand, for whatever reason. Overall it reminds me of all the opportunities in life I have yet to grasp, and it's sort of inspiring in that way. Or the sense that there's more to life than the troubles that are happening inside my head. It's a bit hopeful and bittersweet at the same time. The colors are calming as well.
The second photo just makes me think of IKEA mugs and Instagram. Nothing special.*

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*This question always stumps me. And I find it awkward. So let the self rambling and lists ensue. Hello I'm la perduta gente and I want to experience everything. I want to know everything. I want to do everything. I'm a glutton in that way. When I do something I either do it full out to it's extremes and keep going until I suck the life out of it and move onto the next thing or I don't do it at all. My life goals are more along the lines of exploding into a million pieces and having the world devour me, which sounds uhhhh....basically I don't want a conventional life by any means. I want to immerse myself in life physically, mentally, and sometimes emotionally if I'm comfortable which is rarely. I find it hard to express my emotions to people and that's something I've had trouble with my whole life. I've had social anxiety forever and it's an unnecessary mental block I don't need in my life, yet continues to nag at me at the worst times. Besides all that I want an accurate picture of this world. No sugarcoating bullshit, I want to see the world for what it is, negative and positive.
*
4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I wouldn't say there's a specific image I live up to in my mind...but I would like to be a well rounded individual. Jack of all trades, master or none is definitely me but I wish I could go into more depth about certain things or go the lengths that other people can go when explaining themselves or their ideas. I don't seem to have the patience to do such a thing as my mind travels much faster than anything else so it's hard to stay focused sometimes. I almost wish I had the patience for routine, as that is what this world requires if you want to function at an ~okay~ level, if that makes sense. Routine leads to boredom which makes me depressed. The mental illness and anxieties don't help the situation.*

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*Yeah I don't think "experience junkie" would fly with most people I know because I can be extremely quiet and withdrawn at times, but I think a lot of that has to do with my social anxiety which can be pretty crippling if I let it. Most people see me as quiet....nice.....lol idk. I come in layers and that's an issue for me. For someone with such a desire to just be themselves I find it incredibly hard to do that. 5 layers later and you'll be calling me a cocky, self-absorbed, but kind, asshole. Honestly I find that I'll adjust myself to match other's energy levels as a way to relate. I think that's more Fe.*

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take theValue Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2. 
*
1. Independence(14 votes)2. Truth(14 votes)3. Freedom(13 votes)4. Transcendence(11 votes)5. Logic(9 votes)6. Adventure(9 votes)7. Confidence(8 votes)8. Beauty(8 votes)9. Intensity(7 votes)10. Originality(6 votes)

*
7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it? 
*"New" is simultaneously something that I crave and something that scares the living shit out of me if I'm in a bad place. My normal mode is to enjoy being highly stimulated and craving new situations. Again, my anxieties may hold me back but the urge is still there.*

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*When I'm stressed I notice an increased urge to look for the meaning of life or to answer universal truths or something, as if I'm scrambling to find something to hold onto or to clarify the mess that's inside my head.
I binge......on everything. Food, sex, experiences, etc. I do these things anyway but it has an obvious stressful and self-destructive spin to it...lol. It's a lot less controlled and sometimes I find it hard to stop myself.
If I could tell you why I wouldn't be making this thread.*

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*The last enjoyable situation I had was basically all of my friends, the ones I'm socially comfortable with, sitting around together or going out somewhere and everyone is on the same emotional level.....if that makes sense. We could all be sitting around getting high and if everyone is having a good time I'm having a good time. If someone's left out I'm gonna feel a little bad for them and it'll offset my mood but whether I do something about that is the real question. I may or I may not. (Side point, now that I've mentioned it: although I relate a lot to Fe I find it uncomfortable dealing with situations that directly require Fe. Comforting people is pretty hard to do. I'll do it but I'm still peering over the back of my shoulder like how do u do this shit. I can't express my feelings and dealing with others feelings is like........??? What do I do? I don't understand. I can be extremely sensitive and emotional myself but I still don't know how to actively take care of others and their emotions.)*

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*I'm most comfortable in one-on-one social interactions, but I LOVE being around huge groups of people. I don't have to talk to them, but I find a comfort in being surrounded by tons of people, for some reason. But having group discussions in a classroom setting is nerve wrecking to me. It's completely dependent on how socially comfortable I am with the people around me. I can talk all fucking day to anyone if I get a vague idea that I'm comfortable around them. Okay that's a lie...I usually don't talk much but I'd be quite talkative over my anxiety ridden norm. If I'm not comfortable I am a hermit. Also have to take the social anxiety into account...it can really fuck me over. I'm a quiet, socially anxious person trapped in the body of someone who can talk to anyone about anything any time and who loves being surrounded by and talking to people. I love socialization as much as it reminds me of all my shortcomings. It's a shit circumstance I have to live with. I feel like an extrovert trapped in a supposed introverted body, really.*

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*I don't really take social norms, values, customs, or traditions seriously...or at least to the lengths that most people seem to take it. People as a whole....hmm. I've had my misanthropic tendencies but I generally like people, but if I spend too much time around them my inferiority tendencies start to poke out due to my anxieties.*

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*My relationships to authority...................hmm.....in the shitter.
It really does stem back from parental authority in my own home. My dad was an addict and was never there for us. He didn't do anything for me. My stepdad now sucks on a different level and welcoming him into my home was extremely difficult. It took me years to say 'you're okay and you're welcome here.' I don't accept ANYONE into the position as "father" to me. I will give my stepdad credit where it's due...he's more of a dad to me than I ever had but we have a negative relationship. 
I'm very skeptical of authority figures. Always have, always will.
I deal with it by....taking care of it myself? Can't depend on anyone or anything else.*

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*I don't know how to answer this question right now. I might come back to it.*

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*I'll get back to this question eventually as well lol.*

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*I find I strive to achieve what I mentioned earlier...a desire to understand this world by doing and experiencing, or vice versa. I want an accurate picture thus I plunge myself into the world to see what it's all about. I also take this to a metaphysical level of understanding at times if I'm in the mood for it.
Why? I don't know...I love it? I love being able to look at the world in a new light...not in terms of what's good, bad, evil, right, wrong, etc. I don't tend to think like that. 
I already covered my desire for experience as well.
I want to achieve understanding of the world I live in, do what I please, live my life in an uninhibited manner, etc.
*
16. a) What activities energize you most? *Going out/hanging out with friends, learning about psychology and things in general, going to gigs, being by myself on my laptop, anything involving aesthetics.*

b) What activities drain you most? Why? *Going out/hanging out with friends and being by myself on my laptop (because social anxiety). ROUTINE. Fuck routine, I can't do it. My mind is constantly going and it needs stimulation, routine doesn't cut it. My attention span isn't all that great. Going to bars is really boring for me. I don't what else to put here at the moment.*

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as theKeys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*It's been 2 or 3 years of me fooling around with typology and I'd like to settle on my type for once. I don't know what my type is...duh. I do know that I don't relate to Ne/Si though, at least I don't think I use them, and that I believe I use Se/Ni in some order. The Ti/Fe or Fi/Te axis was a little more difficult for me to discern. No type really appeals to my self perception of how I want to be. I don't care if I'm an INFP or an ESTJ, intuitive or sensor, none of that really matters to me anymore. Don't give a shit.
My enneagram is a bit cloudy but for the most part type 7 and 4 resonates very well with me. Tritype 47x, likely 478 sx. I'm leaning towards 7 though. I'm not posting any cognitive function tests here because it's been 3 years and I'm too biased and I already know what all the questions are asking.*

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*I find I can view things from a lot of different angles....not so much in an Ne way. I'm shit at brainstorming and connecting ideas in that way. Ni makes more sense to me. So more of a Ti-Ni way, in whatever order.
When I think of something else, not now at 3am, I'll be sure to list it here or edit my post if possible.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

la perduta gente said:


> so um


"Peace"?


----------

